# General mpoo puppy training questions--product recs?



## pieces of arzt (Jul 30, 2011)

We're likely getting a mini poodle puppy soon, a boy. The last time we had a puppy was 8 years ago. We crate trained that one; supposedly this puppy we are looking at is already crate trained (14 weeks old)...though I guess he might regress with being in a new place.

Anyway, I really have 2 questions. Does anyone have recommendations on a general training book that covers typical training commands AND crate training, or seperate books on either topic? And what kind of treats do you give as rewards? I was at Petsmart earlier today but was overwhelmed and wanted to do some research before purchasing. We did puppy training/obedience classes 8 years ago, and we're looking into that again, but I need some refreshers in the meantime.

Thanks!


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

My favorite training book is *Power of Positive Dog Training *(I think by Pat Miller). I also really like *Don't Shoot the Dog* by Karen Pryor but it is much more technical, and less specifically dog training, more general behavioural psych. The first one covers general training, I'm not sure if it covers crate trianing in any detail. There's a DVD called *Crate Games* that come highly recommended and is available for purchase online, I haven't seen it though.

I like to use freeze dried beef liver as treats - they are easy to break down into tiny pieces are are pretty high value. However, I usually keep a mixed bag so she never knows what she's about to get. I have kibble in there, some freeze dried liver, some pieces of cookie type treats (mother hubbard and sometimes milkbone), soft chewie liver treats, cat treats, and little cubes of cheese on rare occasion.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Artifox,
Do you freeze dry the beef liver? If so how ?


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

Tonjad said:


> Artifox,
> Do you freeze dry the beef liver? If so how ?


Oh gosh no, I'm fairly kitchen illiterate, lol. I buy freeze dried liver at petsmart - the big bag is about $30 and lasts a few months for me. I also saw a giant 1kg box of them for $36 at a local pet food supply. I'm ahppy as long as the only ingredient listed is beef liver. I think some other people here might freeze dry their own, or maybe just bake it or something, perhaps someone will chime in.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lots of excellent free advice on preparing for a puppy, and raising one successfully on Dog Star Daily under Training Textbook. I find that cooked meat, cut into very tiny pieces and loose frozen, makes the very best training treats. Spread the pieces out on a tray, freeze, then bag up. You can take out enough for a day, or just a few for a session, and they defrost in no time.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

FJM that is brillant. I give grilled chicken or pork tenderloin bits for treats but I never thought of freezing them. You are the bomb.


----------

